# European Reviews for April 2006



## Keitht (Apr 5, 2006)

Marriott's Village d'Ile de France, France 

Review by Beth Dahlenburg


----------



## Keitht (Apr 23, 2006)

Il Poderino, Italy

Review by Mamie Carter


----------



## Keitht (Apr 24, 2006)

Residence Porte de Versaille, Paris

Review by Debbie Grinstead


----------

